
One simple regulation could end surveillance capitalism in the EU - Karrot_Kream
https://ar.al/2018/11/29/gdmr-this-one-simple-regulation-could-end-surveillance-capitalism-in-the-eu/
======
pitaj
What about the surveillance state? Can we end that, first?

~~~
x0137294744532
Both are not mutually exclusive and can be stopped independently from one
another.

~~~
pitaj
I feel like one should remove the plank from their own eye before trying to
remove the sliver from another's.

~~~
goalieca
Personally I trust my government far more than a corporation. Corporations
often have very poor control of their data and corporate security clearances
and the rest are pretty slack compared to spy agency level ones.

